
Security Vulnerability in WhatsApp - karan_dev
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/13/technology/nso-group-whatsapp-spying.html
======
sarcasmatwork
I really dont like nytimes so here is info from the source:

[https://www.facebook.com/security/advisories/cve-2019-3568](https://www.facebook.com/security/advisories/cve-2019-3568)

and

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2019/05/whats...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2019/05/whatsapp-vulnerability-exploited-to-infect-phones-with-
israeli-spyware/)

